# Control de 32 leds en diferentes secuencias por puerto paralelo usando Matlab



## Axel708 (Abr 14, 2009)

Saludos compañeros, si bien se ha hecho mención de forma extendida del uso, configuración y programación  del puerto paralelo en el presente foro (importante para todos acá   ) les hago llegar un pequeño aporte para todos aquellos a los cuales les pueda ser útil el manejo mediante Matlab. En el presente circuito se hace efectivo el manejo de 32 leds en diferentes secuencias, en el hice uso de tecnología TTL 74245 (4 integrados) y 1 negador 7404 (para la manipulación de los pines de control del puerto paralelo los cuales como sabemos 3 de ellos son negados); cada uno de los pines de control son enviados al pin 19 de cada 74245, la programación para cada secuancia está hecha en matlab. Buenos compañeros, esta fue una práctica realziada para una materia en la universidad, para quien les sea útil. Saludos desde Venezuela ! ! !


----------



## DMag00 (Abr 16, 2009)

Gracias por la información mi amigo; lo pondre a prueba; a ver que aplicación le puedo dar.
Supongo que tambien se puede hacer con el puerto serial y el USB.


----------



## Axel708 (Abr 19, 2009)

El conocimiento fue diseñado para hacerse libre!...... hermano para puerto serial y USB habría que realizar ciertos cambios...... por ejemplo para puerto serial las funciones en matlab cambian (abrir puerto, cerrar puerto, leer en el puerto, escribir en el puerto).... luego con más calma posteo el manejo en serial de estas mismas secuencias. Saludos!


----------

